# Bubble Wrap "Window Insulation"



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I thought this was a nifty idea, for windows you don't need a clear view out of...but still want good light transmission.

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Conservation/bubblewrap.htm


----------



## happysmyly (Mar 18, 2008)

We've done this for the past 3 years and it helps TONS!! In our bedroom we used 3 layers of bubble wrap and with a curtain on top you couldn't feel cold at all. Just barely removed the bubble wrap from our big glass sliding door this weekend.
We use the big bubble kind--got it from an XPedX store--sells boxes, packing materials, paper, etc. Still have some left that we will be using in our greenhouse once we get it built


----------



## Fat Charlie (Sep 9, 2010)

Nothing wrong with a little "seasonal insulation." I put bubble wrap on 5YO DD's window this winter. Her window is on the upwind side of the house and I walked in one night and it was _cold_. Two nights later she accused me of making her room too hot (I explained that she could argue thermostat settings with Mommy). It worked so well I spent $20 on a living room project. DW was not amused at all until that evening when she realized that she wasn't wrapped in a blanket complaining about the cold. The matching paint and tape didn't hurt, either.

The web comments for the sliding door insulation are hilarious. I got ridiculed for spending too much money, not simply sealing off the door entirely, rearranging my furniture or knowing that insulation has to be on one particular side of the glass or it won't insulate. Oh, you've got to love the people out there. Meanwhile, those two panels are sitting in the attic waiting for next winter, ought to be about five minutes of work.


----------

